# Screen Resolution from log files



## dpalme (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there any way to capture the screen resolution being used by the browser in the apache log files?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think that type of information is volunteered by the browser during a simple http request. Websites usually employ a piece of Javascript to get that type of information and feed it to e.g. CSS to match the lay-out of a page to a visitor's browser resolution. There are probably plenty of examples if you google for 'browser resolution javascript' or something like that.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a javascript example: http://javascript.internet.com/user-details/browser-properties.html


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 29, 2009)

Google Analytics and Piwik are capable of doing it.


----------

